# possibly the coolest dslr ever?



## voodoo_child (Jun 7, 2007)

Around a year ago I made a thread (cant remember if it was this forum or another) about how great a manual stlye dslr would be.
http://www.dpreview.com/news/0602/06022609panasonicdmcl1.asp

I love the fact it has an aperture ring and shutter speed dial :mrgreen:

Sorry if this camera is old news, I only discovered it existed today.
Time to start saving my pennies....

Whats everyones opinion on this camera, anyone own it?


----------



## D-50 (Jun 7, 2007)

Looks like a Dslr to me.  I guess I dont understand what manual functions you can do on this tat you could not do on a Nikon or Canon.  it just seems to be a DSLR inside of an SLR type body.


----------



## Digital Matt (Jun 7, 2007)

It has an aperture ring like an old film slr.  You set the aperture by turning a ring on the lens.  There is a shutter speed dial on top, keeping in line with old manual camera design.  It also appears to be geared towards manual focus as well.

If you've never used a manual slr, or can't appreciate the simplicity, then it's not for you.  No frills or fancy buttons.


----------

